# My 1991 R32 GTR



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all,

Recently got a R32 GTR and figured may as well post up some info/pics  some of you may recognise it as picked up from the cars for sale forum on here from Karl, changed a little since i've had it and otherwise am enjoying it whilst tidying it up for the time being really...

Rough spec when I got it;

Fresh respray on most of the car although few window seals etc have seen better days
RB26 with steel HG/rebuilt by RSP a while ago
Standard turbos rebuilt by owen developments 4k ago
Apexi Power FC
M's Air Filters
Unknown Exhaust
Possibly unknown decat? (cant remember for sure, will double check soon anyway)
D2 Coilovers
Adjustable top camber arms
Unknown brembo brakes on front - big alloy carriers on these not sure what they're off... and larger discs etc
Nasty Antera 18x8.5 front and 18x10 rear alloys
Nasty anodised blue steering wheel

Pic from when I got the car;










By the following saturday I'd had enough of the wheels (had always planned to replace straight away anyway) and had tracked down a set of 18x9.5 et12 rota torques, picked those up and got them fitted and wasnt entirely sold on them, couldnt decide why...



















But once I'd got home from picking them up and had got them fitted etc, came back in to spot the Orange Rota GTR's in the for sale section on here... was exactly what i'd been hoping to eventually do in regards to lairy coloured wheels and came with some Yoko Advan semi slicks which would be great on the airfield/drag days I have planned over the next couple of weeks... so by the sunday night had spoken to Simon and he kindly offered to bring them up to me as well.

Got them fitted on the thursday as had a day off work anyway and to say I love the look would be an understatement. Have had many mixed opinions on the wheels but personally i think they look great. (Although does help that the GTR is only my fun toy I guess)





































On a side note - Rota GTR's are suprisingly hard to clean heh 

Short term plans from here are; 
Better looking exhaust on its way currently from neilo, should look alot better than what I have currently  gives me an excuse to make sure its decatted too... 
Have a set of ngk iridium 8's on their way to see if that helps with a missfire it has on higher boost.. otherwise time to go visit Abbey or similar to check the mapping of the PFC 
Very kindly better half has bought me a nicer steering wheel for it too, so once that turns up get that on there

And finally need to sort whatevers gone wrong this morning as it wont boost properly. It just really holds itself back to extent it feels like engine is going to cut out when tries to go into boost, hopefully just a pipe popped off or similar.

As usual comments/criticism welcome - and if anyone can help with boost issue from this morning even better heh 

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice car. Not sure about the orange wheels but whatever floats your boat!

Would be nice to see some close-up pics of your brakes.

Hope you have fun with it.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking good Alex :thumbsup: Its good to be different,all the best mate.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice car, not sure about wheels but they certainly are striking!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice car with those rims


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done mate. Glad you finally got one mate.

What are you doing with the rota Torques now then?


----------



## FQ Performance (Jul 10, 2007)

V Nice !


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Looks like a really nice 32

Personally not a fan of the colour of the wheels.. Just me though..

Congrats


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Cheers for the feedback guys 

Not boosting properly sorted itself too which saved me a job as couldnt see anything amiss...

Cris - will get some up close pics of the brakes although on second glance they dont look quite as huge behind the GTR's as they did behind the Torques and the horrible Anteras, probably fit behind 17's i'd guess

Jamie - Torques currently for sale for what I paid for them (£650) - cant advertise here as not got enough posts heh


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Quick update, car felt like it was missing on boost so got some NGK irridium 8's, took the old plugs out and they turned out to be 6's which I guess would explain it (also the white bit on the plugs is yellow? think that is a indication of misfiring)... swapped the plugs and now its spot on 

Will have pictures of the front brakes on saturday as not had a chance during the day as yet and would be helpful if anyone can help me identify them


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Had to get a new ignition coil after some water got in the apexi yesterday... also need to source the leak, think its the windscreen though...

Anyway a few parts im unsure of if anyone can help identify at all?

Brembos - these are on big ally carriers which i'll get pics of another day as was busy sorting engine/stereo wiring today...



















And a set of verneir (sp?) pulleys too but no markings to indicate brand etc?










Thanks,
Alex


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Brakes are F40 or F50 calipers.

Cam wheels are the same as gold anodised Apexi ones.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I love the orange, but would look better if the rota torques where orange as their a nicer looking wheel.


----------



## 33gtr18 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice car !


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

the car looks great, nobody can miss the wheels it really gets attention.


----------



## yohoRB26 (Feb 22, 2011)

nice clean


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback all and thanks lightspeed for your help identifying parts. Looks like they're definately F40/F50 calipers going from pictures online. Not a bad suprise find there 

Got to do a bit more digging into what other bits are hidden at the weekend, will take cam covers off just to check whats fitted and be sure of the spec before I look at where to spend more money (probably Injectors/Pump next) 

Once stock injectors are maxed out, am i right in thinking its a case of fuel pump and injectors at the same time or will one hit its limit before the other? Have had a search and seems most people do them at the same time? Also I assume from searches that the MAF's will be at their limit at that point also?

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## yohoRB26 (Feb 22, 2011)

switch to an ecu which runs a MAP sensor. i recently got a vi-pec plug in ecu and its smooth as. wont let u rev past 4500 also till engine temp is correct


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Got an Apexi Power FC at the moment, havn't really got silly high power aspirations so was under the impression that the Apexi would do for what i was looking at... Are other ECU's that much better - ie is there any reason to move to them other than avoiding using 300zx maf's etc?


----------



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

Good looking R32 GTR !! Want the Rims


----------



## yohoRB26 (Feb 22, 2011)

probs not, i just got the vi-pec its wat my tuner uses(godzilla motorsport) and now its there it will adapt to anything i want in the future, seems to work fine (MAP) with individual throttles contrary to what everyone has said, theres and absolutly awesome amount of throttle response its fantastic, seems to run smoother as well


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

cool 32 man , did u change the colour of the rims again, pics?


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

nice looking car! love the orange wheels!

are you running Federal RSR tyres?

are they good for road use?


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Glens; Wheels are still Orange and will stay this way for the time being if not permanently 

Endle$$ - apologies for the slow reply; They're Yoko Advan semi slicks fitted at the moment. Amazing in the dry, suprisingly ok in the wet, hideous in standing water heh  

My R32 is just a weekend toy so can get away with it a bit more 

Car didnt feel right on boost so a couple of weeks ago was playing with the Profec B Spec II and threw on some settings Tweenie Rob posted up a while ago just to see how it liked them. Now runs 100x better and boosts to approx 13.4psi as a steady value with a peak a little higher (2 week peak of 15psi according to the profec B).

However have spotted that when peaking to just 14psi or so that the Apexi Power FC is showing fuel duty at 97% peak which I know is not good at all. However can my car really be flowing that much air to max out stock injectors at a bar of boost?

Turbos are rebuilt Turbo Technics turbos but have no paperwork of their spec other than they've been rebuilt with 375degree bearings and they dont hold enough history so have no way of knowing their exact flow specs unfortunately.

Will be getting injectors and fuel pump along with probably Z32 MAF's soon, but in the interim am very concerned that its maxing out fuel duty on a bar... have turned the boost down for the time being but a bit worried something might be amiss etc.

Power FC last mapped by RSP a while ago - was going to get it to Abbey or RSP for a retune but decided to put it off for a little while whilst source injectors and a fuel pump.


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

GhostWKD said:


> Glens; Wheels are still Orange and will stay this way for the time being if not permanently
> 
> Endle$$ - apologies for the slow reply; They're Yoko Advan semi slicks fitted at the moment. Amazing in the dry, suprisingly ok in the wet, hideous in standing water heh
> 
> ...


oh great! where did you get those tyres mate? i'd love to order a set of them but i dont know where to found these!


----------

